# Receptor Regenerativo Nº1 de una válvula para Onda Media



## anilandro (Ene 19, 2010)

Hola chicos

Estos días me ha dado otra vez la vena retro, y aprovechando mi sistema Multikit para efectuar montajes clásicos de manera rápida, acabo de construir un receptor regenerativo, al que llamo Nº1, con una válvula 6AK5, que cubre la Onda Media.







El trabajo lo he colgado en mi web: http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/02104-regenerativo-01. Espero que les guste al menos a los nostálgicos.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## intecnica (Ene 19, 2010)

enhorabuena... puedes llevarlo incluso a onda corta... es cuanto menos divertido
yo tengo pasion pore las valvulas y, en representacion digital por los tubos nixie. En radio por los ojos de buey


----------



## tiago (Ene 19, 2010)

Recuerdo haber pasado alguna vez por tu web,Anilandro, tiene cosas que van desde lo interesante hasta lo sorprendente ... felicidades.
Menos mal que aún hay mucha gente que sigue calentando filamentos ...
Saludos.


----------



## crimson (Ene 19, 2010)

Adhiero a las felicitaciones. ¡Qué bueno! Me hace acordar a mi primer regenerativo con una 1G6G sacada del libro "El Hobby de la Radio", alimentada a pila seca (de las grandes de filamento) y un batería "Burguess" de 90V que me habían regalado hace ya casi 40 años... ¡No aflojes! Saludos C


----------



## anilandro (Ene 20, 2010)

Gracias chicos

Resulta que yo comencé con esto de la electrónica a los 13 ó 14 años precisamente con las lámparas. Desguazando musiqueros (que por entonces eran sólo viejos y no habían llegado a antiguos), convirtiendo un superheerodino normal en una emisora de baja potencia (cambiando sólo un cable de sitio) o haciendo pinitos con emisores de onda corta basados en las famosas EL84 montadas en cajas de Cola-Cao como chasis improvisados.

Después he estado 30 años trabajando en esto profesionalmente, hasta pasar a otra cosa cuando la invasión de los SMD, de los componentes digitales y de los aparatos de bajo precio hechos en Oriente convirtió los circuitos en irreparables tanto por dificultad de hallar la avería como por falta de rentabilidad económica al hacerlo.

Por este motivo, he vuelto un poco a "los orígenes". Y siguen apasionándome los microprocesadores y demás, pero aquella electrónica tenía la ventaja de la "visibilidad", de observar un circuito y ver al instante como funcionaba. Además era "ahorrativa" con componentes, ya que eran caros y ocupaban mucho espacio. Y otra ventaja adicional era que muchos de ellos te los podías construir con un poco de maña y dedicación, cosa que desde hace muchos años es totalmente imposible.

Supongo que después del Regenerativo Nº1 vendrá el Nº2, y también quiero montar otras configuraciones, como el de Radiofrecuencia Sintonizada, el Superregenerativo, el Reflex y el Superheterodino. También tengo en mente algunos montajes de época pre-electrónica, como un receptor a cohesor de Branly (del que ya he hecho algunas experiencias), un receptor a cohesor rotatorio de Tesla (que 14 años antes que Amstrong casi intuyó el principio regenerativo), un receptor magnético Marconi y naturalmente algunas galenas.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## anilandro (Ene 21, 2010)

Hola chicos

Siguiendo con el asunto del regenerativo, he construido una bobina ajustable del tipo que equipaba receptores de la década de los 20.

Las formas han sido construidas con cartón barnizado y forman tres bobinas de 45 mm. de diámetro; la de sintonía, de 50 espiras, y las de antena y realimentación, ambas de 20 espiras.

El soporte es de madera contrachapada que después se barnizará. Las bobinas se mantienen en posición vertical, siendo la central (la de sintonía) fija, y las otras dos, situadas a cada lado, inclinables mediante sendos ejes solidarios a mandos independientes. 






Las bobinas montadas tendrán este aspecto





Las bobinas ya están conectadas al conector posterior de 6 contactos





El receptor, equipado con la nueva bobina ajustable y distinta disposición de los componentes. Además, se ha cambiado la conexión del auricular, que ahora ya no está insertado en la línea de alimentación de la placa, sino separada de ella mediante un transformador de impedancia.






Esta bobina ha costado dos tardes de trabajo, pero ha valido la pena. Nada más instalada en el receptor ha mostrado una gran mejora en cuanto a volumen y calidad de sonido. La posibilidad de ajustar de forma lineal el acoplo de antena y de realimentación permite una sensibilidad excelente en toda la Onda Media. Con la anterior, la realimentación era posible cambiarla sin problemas con el potenciómetro de la reja pantalla, pero el ajuste de antena precisaba de tomar más o menos espiras en la bobina multitoma.

La selectividad también ha aumentado. Reajustando la bobina de antena conseguimos reducir el ruido de fondo y separar mejor las interferencias. Por otra parte, el volumen de sonido ha crecido de forma espectacular, de manera que con la mayoría de emisoras hay que reducir ganancia con el ajuste de la bobina de realimentación, para que no duela en el oído, y siempre manteniendo un consumo que no llega a los 3 mA, por lo que, de funcionar con baterías, la autonomía de semejante receptor estaría asegurada. En estas condiciones, la potencia consumida es de 1 W. de filamentos y 0,3 W de placa. 

Esta bobina me permitirá además disponer del margen de ajuste suficiente para probar distintas válvulas y distintas tensiones.

Continuará...

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 21, 2010)

*M.a.e.s.t.r.o. !!!!!*


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 21, 2010)

aparte de el conocimiento maravilloso que tienes me encanta la prolijidad de tu trabajo


----------



## alexus (Ene 21, 2010)

si digo algo opacaria el brillo de este post, y de su creador..

felicitaciones, por tu conocimiento, y tu manera de trabajar.


----------



## anilandro (Ene 22, 2010)

Repito el agradecimiento por vuestros comentarios, pero en realidad no hago nada que no haga mucha otra gente. la única diferencia es que intento explicarlo todo para que la experiencia pueda servir a otros.

Por otra parte, me gusta hacer las cosas paso a paso, y que sean "visibles". El problema es que a veces se dilatan tanto en el tiempo que debo dejarlo para pasar a otra cosa.

Como decía más arriba, al idea es probar distintos tipos de válvulas, incluso algunas que no están pensadas para la función de recibir señales de radio débiles, válvulas que muchas veces tenemos en el cajón y no sabemos qué hacer con ellas. Quiero probar además diferentes tipos de bobinas, como las de fondo de cesta o las distintas configuraciones de "nido de abeja". Medir las sensibilidades y establecer algunos valores base para que quien quiera construir un receptor de este tipo no tenga que improvisar demasiado.

En fin.... veremos en que queda todo esto.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 22, 2010)

*in.pre.sio.nan.te* 
que maravilla de receptor
te falta poner un video


----------



## anilandro (Ene 22, 2010)

Hola chicos

Aprovechando que la nueva bobina da un gran margen de ajuste, he procedido a efectuar las primeras pruebas con distintos tipos de válvulas. De momento lo he probado con 7 de zócalo miniatura de 7 patas.

De ellas, todas son de 6,3 volts de filamentos excepto la 4BZ6 (4 volts) y la 12AQ5 (12 volts). Por otra parte, se da la circunstancia que a pesar de ser un circuito de radiofrecuencia, excepto los dos pentodos de señal de radiofrecuencia 6AK5 y el 4BZ6, el resto son lámparas de potencia de salida para etapas de sonido, ya que estoy intuyendo en ellas una buena capacidad para funcionar con bajas tensiones de alimentación.

El montaje es el clásico de ayer, al que se le ha añadido un interruptor para la resistencia limitadora de tensión de placa, porque es previsible a a bajas tensiones, el voltaje de polarización salido del potenciómetro de ajuste tiene que poder ser el máximo.






Y aquí están las candidatas a la prueba. De izquierda a derecha: 6AK5, 6AK6, 6BA6, 4BZ6, EL95, EL90, 12AQ5






*6AK5*
- Tipo de válvula: Pentodo miniatura de señal de radiofrecuencia
- Sensibilidad máxima del receptor: 55 db (<1 mV) Buena progresividad de respuesta en el ajuste de las bobinas
- Rendimiento con distintas tensiones: de 120 a 30 volts es perfecto, buena intensidad de sonido, aunque naturalmente menor a 30, sin distorsión y un consumo entre 3 y 1,5 mA.
-24 Pérdida importante de volumen, aunque sigue escuchándose bien, consumo 0,7 mA.  
-12 Sigue oyéndose, aunque débil (0,1 mA)  
-9  Apenas se oye, casi no responde al ajuste de las bobinas
- Conclusión: Buena sensibilidad y facilidad para efectuar los ajustes sin respuestas bruscas.

*6AK6*
- Tipo de válvula: Pentodo miniatura de potencia de salida de audio
- Sensibilidad máxima del receptor: 40 db (3 mV.) Mala progresividad, la oscilación entra de manera brusca y se queda enganchado, dificulta el ajuste de las bobinas.
- Rendimiento con distintas tensiones: de 120 a 24 va bien, de hecho parece mejorar con tensiones más bajas. A 9 volts sigue funcionando y con un volumen mayor que la 6AK5 a 12. Con tensiones más bajas de ja de oscilar.
- Conclusión: Comportamiento brusco, el ajuste de tensión de reja pantalla es más crítico que con la válvula anterior. Naturalmente puede servir para un receptor regenerativo, pero si puedo elegir otra, la dejaré de lado

*6BA6*
- Tipo de válvula: Pentodo miniatura de potencia de salida de audio utilizada en autorradios, según las hojas de características, casi equivalente a la 6AK6. 
- Sensibilidad máxima del receptor: 50 db (1 mV.) Buena progresividad de respuesta en el ajuste de las bobinas, aunque menos que la 6AK5.
- Rendimiento con distintas tensiones: de 120 a 24 volts, muy bueno, a 12 se oye sin excesos y a 9 casi deja de oirse.
- Conclusión: características medias, buena sensibilidad del receptor, se puede usar.

*4BZ6*
- Tipo de válvula: Pentodo miniatura de señal de radiofrecuencia, utilizada en etapas de FI de televisión.
- Sensibilidad máxima del receptor: 55 db (<1 mV.) Buena progresividad de respuesta en el ajuste de las bobinas
- Rendimiento con distintas tensiones: de 120 a 24 volts muy bien, a 12 pierde mucho ya 9 deja de oirse. El consumo norla va desde los 2-3 mA hasta 280 microampers a 9 volts.
- Conclusión: Baja distorsión de la señal, facilidad de ajuste, se puede usar, aunque siempre teniendo en cuenta que el filamento es de 4 volts.

*EL95*
- Tipo de válvula: Pentodo de potencia de salida de audio
- Sensibilidad máxima del receptor: 50 db (<1 mV.) Buena progresividad de respuesta en el ajuste de las bobinas
- Rendimiento con distintas tensiones: muy bien desde 120 a 6 volts, con intensidades desde 2 a 0,5 mA. bien en 2 y 2 volts, e incluso en 1 sigue oiéndose y se nota perfectamente la oscilación que cambia al modificar las bobinas, las cuales a estas tensiones están obviamente casi pegadas a la fija de sintonía.
- Conclusión: esta válvula parece tener unas características excelente para operar con bajas tensiones de alimentación y mantiene un volumen de recepción muy alto incluso con tensiones de de 12 volts.

*EL90*
- Tipo de válvula: Pentodo de señal de salida de audio
- Sensibilidad máxima del receptor: 45-50 db (1 mV.) Al principio la progresividad es mala, a tensión alta la EL90 opera un poco como la 6AK6, excepto en el momento de disminuirle la polarición de pantalla y establecer la intesidad sobre 0,5 mA. Entonces se vuelve dócil.
- Rendimiento con distintas tensiones: Entre 120 y 30 volts va normal, como la mayoría de las otras lámparas probadas, pero por debajo de 30 su ganancia parece ser excelente. Hasta los 6 volts mantiene un alto volumen de recepción, consumiendo unos 280 microampers y manteniendo una sensibilidad superior a los 45 dB.
- Conclusión: La EL90 sin duda la mejor de todas las válvulas probadas en la zona de baja tensión, El volumen no cae tan drásticamente como el otras, tal vez porque en la zona alta de tensión se tiene que limitar mucho la intesidad y por tanto la potencia de audio disponible. 

*12AQ5*
- Tipo de válvula: Pentodo de señal de salida de audio
- Sensibilidad máxima del receptor: 50 db (1 mV.) Buena progresividad de respuesta en el ajuste de las bobinas excepto en tensiones entre 24 y 12 volts, en que se vuelve inestable.
- Rendimiento con distintas tensiones: entre 120 y 30 Volts, bastante bien, así como desde 9 a 3 volts en que el volumen se mantiene aceptable hasta con intesidades de 100 microampers. 
- Conclusión: esta válvula no es tampoco una mala opción, por algo ya la conseguí hacer funcionar a 1,2 Volts en una oscilador de audio.

La experiencia con estas válvulas ha sido interesante, y pienso ampliarla con válvulas tipo Noval y algunas otras de mi caja de "cristales".

Continuará... y pondré el vídeo justo consiga como filmarlo

Un saludo a todos


----------



## anilandro (Ene 24, 2010)

Más válvulas probadas en el Regenerativo Nº1

Las lámparas de esta segunda prueba. De arriba a abajo y de izquierda a derecha: 1T4, EF85, EBF80, ECF83, 4HS8, 5678, 1AD4, 10JT8, EL84, EL81, 807





De ellas, la mayoría son de zócalo Noval de 9 pins, excepto la 1T4 que es miniatura de 7 pins, la 807 de media concha de 5 pins y los Nuvistores 5678 y 1AD4, que no llevan zócalo puesto que sus patas van soldadas al circuito.
Todas ellas son pentodos o contienen al menos un pentodo en su interior, que es la única parte que se prueba. Y 7 de ellas son de señal, excepto la 10JT8, la EL84, la EL81 y la 807, que son de potencia. 

Los resultados obtenidos han sido:

*EF85* Pentodo amplificador de señal en etapas de RF.
Volumen normal a todas las tensiones, distorsión media, consumo también medio y límite de utilización a 24 volts, ya que a 12 se oye muy flojo.

*EBF80* Doble/diodo-pentodo para etapas detectoras y preamplificadoras de audio
Muy buena sensibilidad del receptor (55-60 db.) que se mantiene a 30 Volts de placa. Llega hasta 9 Volts con 50 db.

*ECF83* Triodo-pentodo de señal
A altas tensiones es mediocre, pero a 30 volts el volumen es porcentualmente más alto, con sensibilidad de 50 db. A 16 volts se oye fuerte con un consumo de 500 microampers, se mantiene con menos volumen a 6, con consumo de 280 microampers.

*EL81* Pentodo de potencia de audio
A altas tensiones (120 V) bien, como la mayoría. A 12 volts se mantiene muy bien, con 600 microampers. A 9 volts entra en una zona de fácil inestabilidad, mucho ruido de fondo y ajuste crítico de la realimentación. A 6 volts desaparece el ruido y damuy buen volumen, a 1,2 mA. A 3 Volts sigue un volumen bueno que se convierte en aceptable a los 2.

EL81, pentodo de potencia de audio





*EL84* Pentodo de potencia de audio
La famosa y versátil lámpara de audio EL84 da buenas características hasta los 24 volts, con 0,6 mA, pero a menos deja de funcionar. Aunque es posible que la lámpara que use esté algo agotada.

*4HS8* Doble pentodo de circuitos de CAG en Tv 
Esta lámpara es bastante extraña, ya que se trata de un doble pentodo de señal paro que ambos comparten filamento, cátodo, reja de control y reja pantalla, estando solamente diferenciadas las supresoras y las placas. En general ha demostrado poca ganancia, siendo su límite de uso los 30 Volts.

*10JT8* Triodo-pentodo amplificador de vídeo para TV 
Esta rechoncha lámpara muestra una excelente ganancia, volumen muy alto sin apenas distorsión a todas las tensiones altas y medias. A 12 volts el volumen sigue muy alto, a 9 da un audición perfecta con 1 mA, y su uso llega hasta los 3 Volts con 330 microamperios, aunque a 1 volt sigue funcionando algo distorsionado. Es una de las mejores lámparas

Triodo-pentodo de TV 10JT8





*1T4* Miniatura 7P de caldeo directo, filamento de 1,5 volts, para aparatos alimentados con pilas. Esto es en teoría, puesto que el resultado ha sido malo. Mucho ruido de fondo y poca ganancia. A 64 Volts apenas da 35 db. A 24  es apenas audible.

*5678* Nuvistor miniatura de 3x0,7 cm, sin zócalo, caldeo directo
Los Nuvistores estaban especialmente diseñados para equipos portátiles a baterías, pero los resultados tampoco han sido buenos. Comenzando a 64 Volts, distorsiona bastante, problema que sólo se le va a 24 Volts, a 12 mantiene una calidad normal, sin excesos.

Nuvistor 5678





*1AD4* Nuvistor miniatura de 3x0,7 cm, sin zócalo, caldeo directo
Aguanta mejor que el anterior, hasta los 9 volts, con un consumo de 80 microampers, aunque los resultados tampoco son buenos. Hay que indicar que tanto esta válvula como la anterior son nuevas.

*807* Lámpara de potencia de emisión hasta 45 wats y hasta 125 Mhz al 55%
Y llega la guinda con una lámpara que sin duda los radioaficionados de cierta edad conocen a la perfección, ya que era muy utilizada en etapas de salida de 40 W. Funciona hasta los 125 Mhz (de hecho, ésta procedía de un emisor VOR de 112 Mhz.)
A 120 Volts el volumen no es muy bueno con 2 mA, aunque se puede aumentar polarizándola hasta los 15 mA. A 24 volts tiene muy buen volumen con 3 mA. A 12 y 9 manifiesta cierta distorsión, que desaparece a 6. A 3 Volts da muy buen sonido con 100 microampers y una sensibilidad de 50 db.

Funcionando como triodo, es decir con la pantalla unida a la placa, da buen resultado a 30 Volts, pero empeora a 60 y a 120 hay tanto ruido de fondo que no se puede utilizar.

La 807, válvula clásica de emisión.





Y por último un vídeo con mejor sonido que el anterior, del receptor Regenerativo Nº1 funcionando con la 807
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVFnjt64SCs

Un saludo a todos


----------



## alexus (Ene 24, 2010)

esto tiene que estar destacado!


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 24, 2010)

woooo¡¡¡  que pasada 

y veo que pusiste un video

de donde sacs las valvulas ? que yo quiero


----------



## tiago (Ene 24, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> esto tiene que estar destacado!



Voto por ello ... y viendo al compañero Anilandro como va progresando en cada post,creo que su  Nº1  nos reserva aún más gratas sorpresas.

Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Ene 24, 2010)

le faltaria un ojo magico!


----------



## anilandro (Ene 24, 2010)

No estaría de más colocar un "Ojo Mágico", pero aún faltan cosas más urgentes para llegar ahí. 
Ahora quiero probar algunos triodos (hasta ahora sólo han sido pentodos), y comenzar con el Regenerativo Nº2 de dos etapas, y ver si tengo suficiente ganancia de audio para atacar un altavoz o deberé añadir una tercera.

Quiero probar además otras configuraciones de realimentación, y mirar de mejorar el sistema de polarización del pentodo a muy bajas tensiones, a ver si consigo un poco más que ahora en voltajes de 12-24. Me gustaría además fabricar otra bobina ajustable pero en "nido de abeja" o en "fondo de cesta" siguiendo los procedimientos de las formas que tengo colgadas en: http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/02018-bobinas-1920.

En fin... que aburrido no voy a estar.

Sobre las válvulas, Borja, tenía unas pocas de los restos que me quedaron de treinta años atrás. Otras han salido del desguace de un par de chasis en muy mal estado que no valía la pena reparar, unos cuatro o cinco tipos los he comprado por Internet, y otras me las ha regalado un amigo que se quedó con todos los trastos de un taller que cerraba.
En todo caso, por ebay se puede encontrar de todo, y tampoco hace falta gastarse una fortuna con treinta tipos distintos, ya que con 5 ó 6 se puede hacer prácticamente de todo. 


Un saludo a todos


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 24, 2010)

debido a las pruebas realizadas en varias valvulas apoyo que sea destacado


----------



## alexus (Ene 24, 2010)

no solo las pruebas, sino todo el trabajo de investigacion, y reporte de la practica, detallado.

hagamos una movida, copy/paste de esta frase:

¡¡queremos que este tema sea destacado!!


----------



## tiago (Ene 25, 2010)

Alexus,no creo que haga falta. Esto por lo que ha dicho Anilandro va a ampliarse aún mas,probando otras valvulas, mejorando bobinas, en fin, aportando conocimiento. Se ganará el puesto que se merece.
De todos modos,si hace falta, por mi parte pondré en practica tu sugerencia.
Saludos.


----------



## anilandro (Ene 25, 2010)

Hola chicos

He hecho también la misma prueba a 7 triodos, y los resultados los he añadido al final de la página que he colgado en mi web, juntando toda la información de este test.

Nuvistor triodo que equipaba en equipo de comunicaciones militares AN-PRC/10 que manejé en la mili






Podéis verlo en su totalidad en: http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/02106-probando-valvulas_01

Un saludo a todos, y no os preocupéis por destacar este hilo. Ya iré colgando cosas a medida que las tenga hechas.


----------



## tiago (Ene 26, 2010)

Que buenos esos trastos militares,creo que somos de la misma quinta,yo cuando hice el servicio militar cortocircuité la salida de antena de uno de ellos con unas llaves, le puse un elástico al microfono lo dejé en modo TX mas de 3/4 de hora ... Y no logré destruir el paso final ...increible. seguro que aún funciona.      Hazle eso a un BLF278  
Saludos.


----------



## anilandro (Ene 26, 2010)

El AN-PRC-10 era realmente duro, creo que apareció en la época de la Guerra de Corea y en España se continuaron usando hasta finales de los años 70. El único problema para quien lo portaba era el peso, principalmente de la batería, que ocupaba la mitad de toda la carcasa. Además, si llevabas la antena de flexo larga, con el balanceo se hacía difícil andar.


















Un saludo a todos


----------



## alexus (Ene 26, 2010)

la antena creo que usaban una angstrong...

tengo una valvula 5608A, doble triodo, creo, servira para algo?


----------



## anilandro (Ene 27, 2010)

Las antenas del AN/PRC-10 eran dos verticales de tipo látigo. Una corta, de fleje de acero que sin duda iba cargada con una bobina, y una larga de tubos enchufables. Y sobre todo esta última se balanceaba tanto que dificultaba el andar, y no digamos en maniobras en el campo, con árboles y arbustos.

En cuanto a la 5608A es en efecto un doble triodo, pero de cátodo común, lo que limita su uso para ciertas cosas, pero seguro que siempre se puede utilizar. Las lámparas son tan versátiles, que siempre que no quieras sacarles características extremas vam bien tanto para un roto como para un descosido.

Un saludo


----------



## alexus (Ene 27, 2010)

jejejeje hubiera sido muy gracioso ver al radio operador, con el t/rx encima y una antena latigo bamboleandose para todos lados, tratando de esquivar, pozos, yuyos, ataques enemigos, jejejejejejejeje, tengo 2 antenas verticales de considerada longitud y se lo que es tratar de aguantarlas jejeje 

con respecto al tubo, servira para un montaje de rf?


----------



## anilandro (Ene 27, 2010)

Pues supongo que sí, mientras los cátodos sean de los dos triodos puedan ser comunes.

Un receptor receptor regenerativo con dos etapas es posible, aunque la realimentación debería hacerse por placa y la polarización de las rejillas por resistencia de cátodo, prescindiendo de la polarización automática de por shunt RC habitual en osciladores.

Justo pueda te pongo un esquema, aunque los valores sólo serán aproximados.

Las características de tu lámpara las puedes ver en: http://www.nj7p.org/Tube4.php?tube=5608A

Un saludo


----------



## alexus (Ene 27, 2010)

y si me decis que se puede un rx de 80 o 40 metros, y que tambien se le puede agregar banda lateral, ME DA UN PATATÚ!!


----------



## crimson (Ene 27, 2010)

Y, sí, si llevás el control de regeneración al punto que casi se larga a oscilar escuchás CW y BLU sin problemas. 73s C


----------



## alexus (Ene 27, 2010)

a que se refiere con "casi se larga a oscilar"??

p.d.: crimson= sonrojar?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 27, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> a que se refiere con "casi se larga a oscilar"??


La caracteristica de este receptor es que se hace una realimentacion positiva. De esta forma se compensan las perdidas en la bobina, capacitor, etc.  Por eso se llama regenerativo.
Tenes un limite para esta realimentacion porque despues empieza a oscilar. Como varia segun la frecuencia sintonizada tenes que ir tocando la ganancia cosa de dejarlo al borde de la oscilacion.


----------



## alexus (Ene 27, 2010)

ah entiendo, ah de ser el famoso "soplido" que se oye, ¿no?, en fin,

no interrumpo mas, porque estoy opacando el brillo de este post.

gracias eduardo, y crimson!


----------



## crimson (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola Alexus, acá hay un dato del sobrenombre:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_Crimson
Saludos C


----------



## anilandro (Ene 28, 2010)

El principio regenerativo es ciertamente genial, claro que cuando se inventó, aún no existía la BLU, ni la FM, pero es indudablemente el receptor con mejor relación entre la sencillez y la características de sensibilidad y selectividad.

Con este circuito tan sencillo se consigue una sensibilidad de entre 1 y 3 milivoltios, aunque es posible que sea mayor, puesto que no me fío mucho del viejo generador Promax que utilizo, y la selectividad es tan buena que ha veces se ha de disminuir (acercando por ejemplo la bobina de antena, o aumentando la intensidad de la lámpara) porque en las emisoras comerciales de onda media, notas por el tono que hay partes de la señal que se están quedando fuera.

Yo nunca había construido ningún regenerativo (excepto un par de kits, que no es lo mismo) y la verdad es que me ha encantado su rendimiento. A ver si puedo meterme pronto con el de dos y tres válvulas.

Por cierto. ¿alguien sabe que Nikola Tesla, ocho años antes de la invención de la primera lámpara casi desarrolló el mismo principio en un receptor electromecánico a cohesor?

Un saludo a todos


----------



## anilandro (Ene 31, 2010)

*El Receptor Regenerativo Nº2*

Bueno... con los montajes regenerativos el siguiente paso natural era el multiválvula, y por tanto el Regenerativo Nº2 ya es de dos válvulas, una 6AK5 como osciladora-detectora y una 6AK6 como amplificadora de audio.

Circuito del Receptor Regenerativo Nº2






La parte de radiofrecuencia es muy parecida a una variante del Regenerativo Nº1, en que los auriculares en serie con la tensión de placa habían sido sustituidos por un transformador de impedancia alta-baja, con lo que se había ganado en seguridad (posibles calambrazos con auriculares metálicos que tengan una fuga interna) y también en volumen, ya que ahora se podían escuchar estaciones más débiles a un volumen comparable a las potentes de antes.

Para el Nº2 se ha mantenido el transformador de impedancia pero sin el auricular conectado en su secundario, por lo que el primario, de 24 Henrios, actúa ahora como choque de baja frecuencia.
La señal de audio pasa a la válvula amplificadora, del tipo 6AK6, a través de un filtro-choque de radiofrecuencia (para filtrar la que pueda haber quedado en el extremo "frío" de la bobina de realimentación, desacoplado por el condensador de 220 pF, y a través de un potenciómetro de volumen ataca la reja de control de la 6AK6.

El trasformador de salida es el que equipa mi "Módulo de Montaje Altavoz", y que fue conseguido del desguace de una antigua televisión portátil en blanco y negro de la marca Zenith

Montaje del Receptor Regenerativo Nº2






En la foto anterior se pueden contemplar la disposición de los componentes, ya más comprimidos sobre la base de montaje. Y el resultado ha sido bueno; se pueden escuchar cómodamente a través de altavoz las mismas estaciones que antes a través de auriculares.
Aquí también se observa un tercer zócalo que no está ocupado. El motivo es que en el siguiente montaje pienso usarlo, y por tanto ya lo he montado y realizado las conexiones básicas de filamentos.


*Receptor Regenerativo Nº3*

Esto va bien... pero de igual manera que evolucionó la técnica anterior a los años 20, siempre queremos más y ya no nos contentamos en escuchar las emisoras locales o las lejanas muy potentes. Para ello insertaremos otro paso amplificador de baja frecuencia entre las dos válvulas actuales. Utilizaremos también una 6AK5 y la configuración será casi una copia del paso actual, con la excepción de la polarización de reja a través del cátodo y que el transformador de salida será sustituido por una resistencia de placa de 22 KOhms.

Circuito del Receptor Regenerativo Nº3






En el circuito puede verse claramente la "inserción", con los cámbios mínimos de los valores de algunas resistencias. Ahora el volumen de sonido es mucho más fuerte, ya que el paso intermedio tiene una ganancia de 20, y ya no tenemos que escuchar las estaciones con el mando a tope. A la vez, se descubren otras estaciones débiles que antes no podían oirse.

En el primer montaje del Nº3, tal como dije ayer, apareció una oscilación parásita de muy baja frecuencia (unos 10 ciclos por segundo) que se producía al aumentar mucho la ganancia con el potenciómetro. Utilizando el osciloscopio puede averiguar que tal oscilación se trnasmitía a través de la tensión de alimentación, desde el paso final hasta el de radiofrecuencia, que resultaba de alguna forma "modulado" por la misma.
La solución también ha sido la típica: filtrar la tensión de aliemntación mediante uan resistencia de 1 K y un condesador de 10 microfaradios (desacoplado para RF con el de 100 K.), ambos visibles en la parte alta del circuito. De igual forma, la polarización de la reja pantalla de la válvula de entrada, también se filtra con un electrolítico de 4,7 microfaradios.

Montaje del Receptor Regenerativo Nº3






Ahora la cosa ya va perfectamente. En los días siguientes, intentaré mejorar la sensibilidad de la etapa de entrada (en las pruebas anteriores ya ví que la pequeña 6AK5 no era la mejor válvula para este trabajo). El número de válvulas puede reducirse también utilizando dobles triodos tipo ECC81 o 12 AU7 como RF y preamplificación de BF, o un triodo-pentodo tipo ECL como preamplificación y potencia BF. Además comprobaré cuales son las mejores polarizaciones para que el receptor pueda funcionar a 64 Volts, tensión que era común en las baterías de los aparatos portátiles de los años 30, 40 y 50.

De hecho, una de las ideas que tengo hace tiempo es construir una batería "electrónica" portable que me suministre esta tensión continua, así como de 6 y 12 volts para filamentos, para así poder convertir estos montajes en "portátiles", con cierta autonomía, sin tener que depender de la fuente tipo "Frankenstein" que utilizo ahora.

Continuará...

Un saludo a todos


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 31, 2010)

de donde sacas tanto tienpo libre para hacer eso porque es inpresionante


----------



## anilandro (Feb 1, 2010)

El tiempo sale de donde puedo, Borja, normalmente por las tardes, ya que al trabajar en un centro público se cobra poco pero se dispone de medio día libre.

Hoy he estado probando diversas bobinas de antena para intentar mejorar la sensibilidad, que ahora ronda entre 1 y 3 milivoltios, lo cual ignoro si es "normal" para un regenerativo, ya que no he encontrado este tipo de información en ningún manual de radio.

En concreto he probado dos de las bobinas que construí "tipo años 20", sin notar cambios apreciables de sensibilidad, salvo que la diferente inductancia desplaza el punto de las emisoras.

Bobina en "nido de abeja" de 104 microHenrios, de 24,5 pF de capacidad distribuida.






Bobina que llamo de "doble círculo cruzado", de 279 microHenrios, de 20,5 pF de capacidad distribuida.






Un problema con el que me encuentro es indudablemente el elevado ruido radioeléctrico que capta la bajada de antena y la parte que circula en el interior de mi casa. Justo pueda colocaré la bajada de cable coaxial, así, aunque no se adapten ni de lejos las impedancias, al menos suprimiré buen parte del ruido de la bajada.

Continuará... 

Un saludo a todos


----------



## tiago (Feb 4, 2010)

Bueno, no se si habras cambiado la bajada de cable.
La pregunta es; ¿Como has bobinado el nido de abeja?, tienes alguna máquina o las mandas hacer?
Saludos.


----------



## anilandro (Feb 4, 2010)

Pues aún no he cambiado la bajada del cable de antena porque ha estado lloviendo y con un frío terrible, pero estoy en ello.

Las bobinas las he hecho yo con un par de artilugios muy sencillos de fabricar que muestro en:

http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/02018-bobinas-1920 

 y que permiten hacer muchos tipos de bobina distintos, tanto de "crecimiento" radial, como en "altura".

Un saludo


----------



## sony (May 20, 2010)

felicidades anilandro exelente trabajo
saludos


----------



## luchosexto (Jun 11, 2010)

Exelente trabajo,y unico, yo q*UE* creia q*UE* la electronica valvular ya estaba desaparecida saludos


----------



## HADES (Jun 11, 2010)

luchosexto dijo:


> Exelente trabajo,y unico, yo q creia q la electronica valvular ya estaba desaparecida saludos



No! para nada mi amigo y es mas aqui mismo en el foro hay un grupo dedicado a lo concerniente a las valvulas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/tecnologias-valvulares/


----------



## marconi (Jun 11, 2010)

Que bueno, pero no veo digrama esquemático


----------



## alexus (Jun 12, 2010)

anilandro esta mostrando sus desarrollos, no es obilgacion adjuntar un esquema en este caso, quizas, con educaion, lo consigas.


----------



## HADES (Jun 12, 2010)

marconi dijo:


> Que bueno, pero no veo digrama esquemático



Si no entras no podes ver y si no te unis tampoco! y no son mis reglas

Unite con toda confianza! y chequea la infinidad de Links y enlaces

salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 12, 2010)

los diagramas los tiene en su web y aparece el link a lo largo del tema (y otros) date una vuelta y encontraras cosas interesantes


----------



## HADES (Jun 14, 2010)

marconi dijo:


> Que bueno, pero no veo digrama esquemático



Cuando dije que te unieras me referia  a este grupo creo te confuniste salu2 

SONIUS

Tecnologias Valvulares:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/tecnologias-valvulares/


----------



## luchosexto (Jun 20, 2010)

necesito ayuda, rescat*É* una radio a valvulas philips, de valvulas de socalo octal, quiero saber como se enumeran ya q*UE* los terminales son todos de distintos diametros, las valvulas recuperadas son: 48, 6a7, 75, y las demas estaban destruidas, una lastima. 
muchas gracias


----------



## HADES (Jun 20, 2010)

luchosexto dijo:


> necesito ayuda, rescat una radio a valvulas philips, de valvulas de socalo octal, quiero saber como se enumeran ya q los terminales son todos de distintos diametros, las valvulas recuperadas son: 48, 6a7, 75, y las demas estaban destruidas, una lastima.
> muchas gracias



Ya probaste busca los DataSheets de las hojas de Valvulas en internet? dichas hojas contienen la enumeracion de los pines de las valvulas! y por cierto si podes especifica mejor o mas completo el numero de la valvula para que te puedan ayudar mejor salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## luchosexto (Jun 20, 2010)

Si ya tengo las datasheet (las nomenclaturas estan bien escritas)de las valvulas y los terminales de cada cosa (filamento, regilla, placa, etc) me las enumeran , p*E*ro a la hora de identificar los terminales no se por donde empezar, ya q*UE* al ser octal los terminales estan dispuestos en forma circular sin nada q*UE* identifiquen (solo eh visto q*UE* tienen diferentes diametros) por donde empezar a contar para enumerar los terminales.
Saludos.


----------



## Rodrigoter (Ene 23, 2011)

Hola gente! Soy nuevo en el foro! Yo también construí un regenerativo a válvulas... Funciona muy bien! Si le interesa a alguien, subo datos! 

Saludos, y muy interesante el foro!


----------

